# Rye House Karting - Monday Oct 5th, 7:15pm



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Right I've booked the track exclusively for Monday Oct 5th. Need 15 people please. 25 max which still leaves spare karts in case of breakdown.

Its a great 900m track 








http://www.rye-house.co.uk/Circuit Guide.pdf

Race format will be 10 mins practice followed by a grid start in random order and a 25 min race. Then re grid in the reverse of the race 1 start order, then another 30 min race. Points from both races are added together and an overall points winner is crowned. Points ties are decided by fastest lap.

7:15pm - Arrival, Sign in, Suits and Helmets allocated, Briefing 
8:00pm - Practice
8:10pm - Race 1 Starts from standing grid based on a random order. 25 min race
8:35pm - Race 1 Ends 
8:45pm - Race 2 Starts with the grid a reverse of the Race 1 random start order. 30 min race
9:15pm - Race 2 Ends
9:30pm - De-Brief, Tacky Trophies, Beer, Gloating etc etc

-----------
*£77.93 per person includes a paypal fee to me so I net the £75 per person it costs.*
You can either pay from a paypal account or direct from a debit or credit card by using the link on the left of the page instead of logging in.



Payment ASAP to get a space but no later than Sept 28th please.

-----------
Directions in case you need them...
*MAP*

If your coming from the east through the water works you will need 50p for the barrier as its a private road. Drive into the speedway car park and round the back to the left of the speedway to the kart track.

-----------
List so far *BOLD* when paid.. until then unconfirmed.

*1- jk83 - me
2- GT2Dan - PGT forum
3- anissut - PGT forum
4- anissut+1
5- Scotty - TSN forum
6- jk83+1 (Loukas Hadjigeorgiou)
7- simon690 - TSN forum
8- Mollox - TSN forum
9- jk83+1 (Adam Roberts)
10- jk83+1 (Nick Clark)
11- jk83+1 (Mat Clark)
12- jk83+1 (David Hall)
13- jk83+1 (George Gayle)
14- slineTT - TT forum
15- Russky - SELOC
16- Russky + 1 - SELOC
17- jk83+1 (Graham King)
18- jk83+1 (Adrian King)
19- lil_coz - AS.net
20- lil_coz +1 - AS.net
21- jk83 +1 - (Mat Crowe)
22- fatcat - TSN forum
23-
24-
25-*
Gruffy - PGT forum
Bizz - PGT forum
jk83+1 (Reuben Mansell)
jk83+1 (Martyn Mahmoud)

Cheers


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

bump as not many will have seen over the weekend


----------

